# Live Sight or Live Scope



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

JustFish said:


> Has anyone tried Garmin's LiveScope or Lowrance's LiveSight forward looking sonar to fish the mangrove edges? Thought about adding it to my Lowrance HDS but, pretty pricey at $995.


There is a in depth comparison of the two units on youtube. Livescope has no competition in my opinion. Now that they've added perspective view you can fish super shallow water and see fish clear as day.


----------



## JustFish (Aug 28, 2019)

Agree Livescope appears much better. But I have a 12" HDS Live, so kind of stuck with Livesight if anything. Just kind of wonder how it worked in the shallow water on the Mangrove edges or around some of the islands.


----------

